# Vanvidsfantasi ("Insanity Fantasy") BVN 327, by Rued Langgaard



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

Pure schumannesque poetry! _Vanvidsfantasi_ is a short piano fantasy, in three movements, composed between 1947 and 1949. Quite beautiful! I rate this work highly.

The piece borrows material from Langgaard's own Fantasi-Sonate (BVN 121, 1916), which was already inspired by Schumann. Here's a excerpt of a description I found on the site 'langaard.dk':

_"_Vanvidsfantasi_ 'is about' the madness of Schumann's last years, undoubtedly a parallel to Langgaard's own situation as a rejected composer in Ribe 100 years later. The fantasia therefore contains an interpretation - forced almost to the point of madness - of Langgaard's own Schumann- inspired youthful composition, to which, moreover, he added as an underlying text Heine's mournful poem, _"Lehn deine Wang..."_ - a poem which had also been put to music by Schumann."_





_Performance by Berit Johansen Tange_

Langgaard is best known for his orchestral works, but that shouldn't let us overlook the rest.


----------

